
Searching for too many emojis breaks Google Search page layout - milankragujevic
https://www.google.com/search?q=%E2%81%A3%E2%81%A3%E2%81%A3%F0%9F%87%A6%F0%9F%87%B1%F0%9F%87%A7%F0%9F%87%A6%F0%9F%87%BD%F0%9F%87%B0%F0%9F%87%B2%F0%9F%87%B0%F0%9F%87%AD%F0%9F%87%B7%F0%9F%87%B2%F0%9F%87%AA%F0%9F%87%B7%F0%9F%87%B8
======
milankragujevic
Here is a screenshot:
[https://i.imgur.com/8VC1vWW.png](https://i.imgur.com/8VC1vWW.png)

